# Lagunitas taproom ride azusa cal



## burrolalb (Apr 6, 2017)

Anyone wants to join up for a taproom brew ride 

Meet up : at irwindale starbucks around 3:00 on the 15th of april .. 

Ride : ride the back trail of santa fe dam some hills but manageable .there is a incline on the trail but its not  bad 

 Im open to anything i just want to have fun if anyone has opinions just post them im open to anything and post if your riding thanks .... and also was thinking we could ride to the congregation house if lagunitas don't have grub and then take the gold line back to irwindale 

Thanks lawrence   go cubs 

Starbucks irwindale : 15700 arrow highway irwindale ca 91706

Lagunitas : 1001 n todd av azusa ca 








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 6, 2017)

Dang it...we'll be in Vegas the weekend. Wish I could make it


----------



## burrolalb (Apr 7, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Dang it...we'll be in Vegas the weekend. Wish I could make it



Maybe we could ride another day ... if no one post to meet up 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Apr 7, 2017)

I'd go but I'll be out of town as well.


----------



## burrolalb (Apr 7, 2017)

Ya maybe we could set up another date so we could all ride just post what works for you and we will go from there 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## burrolalb (Apr 8, 2017)

This is the route 





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Apr 28, 2017)

burrolalb said:


> This is the route
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So it's not too far from the Miller Brewery, I'd be down to do that ride in a couple weeks. Plenty of parking in and around the Dam, BBQ at the Dam afterwards


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 28, 2017)

Been planning to host a ride/bbq/potluck at the dam soon, but figured we should wait until the Ren Fair is over at the end of next month.


----------



## the2finger (Apr 29, 2017)

Yea baby! Wife n eye r n


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 29, 2017)

the2finger said:


> Yea baby! Wife n eye r n



There will some uphill riding


----------



## burrolalb (Apr 29, 2017)

That would be a lot of fun pist the details and let me know what to bring sounds fun 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## the2finger (Apr 30, 2017)

Have to take the Columbia wiff da two speed


----------



## the2finger (Apr 30, 2017)

Mike I got a better idea I'll bring a rope you can pull me uphill


----------



## fordmike65 (May 2, 2017)

the2finger said:


> Mike I got a better idea I'll bring a rope you can pull me uphill



How bout downhill.....right into the lake


----------



## burrolalb (May 2, 2017)

Bring your big boy bike leave the training wheels at home lol lol lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------

